

Twitter’s API keys and secrets for its official apps surface - unstoppableted
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2013/03/07/twitters-api-keys-and-secrets-surface-for-its-official-apps-what-should-we-do-with-them/

======
drdaeman
Isn't option 3 the same as option 1? Just requires slightly another sort of
reverse engineering.

So, Twitter has only two options: a) play all sorts of cat-and-mouse games
until either users give up or Twitter gets exhausted, or b) give up on pseudo-
exclusivity and open up.

------
ihuman
Option 4: they do nothing

~~~
kybernetyk
I hope they do nothing because all my little home automation hacks with
twitter interface at home run on their 'secret' X-Auth credentials.

